# Do u use compression socks while you ride?



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

If any of yooz use compression socks while riding what's the best? I use them for recovery only as of now as a recovery aid. So if maybe I was feeling old and wanted to wear compression socks while riding... what's the best? Thanks ahead of time,,, happy pow dreemz


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Compression socks all the time when I ride. I wear the Burton Mine 77 and AK Freebird compression socks with the tabi toes.

When I fly, I wear compression socks on the plane and I feel much better in my legs during flights.

And feeling old has nothing to do with it. You just get wiser and more experienced.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

More seasoned...or marinated...not old

I've been using these over thin liners for a decade...they work great and last much longer and better compression. My legs are barely tired, not swollen and recover quickly; wear them all day when riding including the ride to and from the hill.

Neoprene Raingear, Wristers, Sleeves (go2marine.com)


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

mjayvee said:


> Compression socks all the time when I ride. I wear the Burton Mine 77 and AK Freebird compression socks with the tabi toes.
> 
> When I fly, I wear compression socks on the plane and I feel much better in my legs during flights.
> 
> And feeling old has nothing to do with it. You just get wiser and more experienced.


What he said.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

don't wear them riding.........but do wear them on large backpacking trips...........i feel it does make a difference with stamina and recovery


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Burton [ak] Endurance Snowboard Socks Review.


❄ Burton [ak] Endurance Snowboard Socks Review. ❄ Brand: Burton, ❄ Model: [ak] Endurance, ❄ Material: Merino wool blend, ❄ Size: Mens L (US10.5 - US13.5), ❄ Colour: "Grey Heather", ❄ YOM: 2021, ❄ Manufactured: Made in Italy, ❄ Price: $Au54.99 RRP ($US34.95), ❄ Rider: 192cm (6'4"), 93kg...




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

Yes


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Right! I'm going to double adviceses's and I bought some tabi merino compression socks. Those Burton ones are all gone, forever,,,for now.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

The Burton Mine 77 tabi toe compression socks will likely be back again this season.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

I hope the do, I will buy a pair for sure. my favorite socks for the last 3 years have been these. I like the ankle bars, I really think thay make a difference. Merino wool and other fancy shit make them good too. I try not to support the evil empire, but these socks r good.









Men's Burton [ak] Endurance Sock | Burton.com Winter 2021


Shop the Men's Burton [ak] Endurance Sock along with more winter and compression socks from Winter 2021 at Burton.com




www.burton.com


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

The irony here... Broke my leg a few years ago from a motorcycle accident. Been riding since and no issue. Just went up for the first time this season on Sunday and my leg hurts likely from injury feels much like what it did later stage if recovery where I used compression socks and was wondering if that was a thing for snowboarding. Without even looking for it here is a thread about the subject.

Thanks for reading my mind!


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Jack87 said:


> The irony here... Broke my leg a few years ago from a motorcycle accident. Been riding since and no issue. Just went up for the first time this season on Sunday and my leg hurts likely from injury feels much like what it did later stage if recovery where I used compression socks and was wondering if that was a thing for snowboarding. Without even looking for it here is a thread about the subject.
> 
> Thanks for reading my mind!


You may want to look into kinesiology tape also.

I used that tape along with my compression socks during last shred season, after recovering from strained achilles tendons in the offseason (overtraining).


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)




----------

